# Senior Portraits



## LittleMan (Aug 14, 2005)

Ok, I finally found time to scan a few of my personal favorites.
They are all really good and it was hard to choose a few to scan.
Here are 6 of them. 
































The Color photos were from my Canon Rebel 2000 with the 50mm f/1.4 lens and Fuji Press 400 36 exp.
The B&W photos were taken with my Canon TL QL -1968- with a Vivitar 28mm f/2.8 and Ilford XP2 Super 400 film.

They were scanned and I didn't do any Photoshop to them except the re-size/black border so please forgive the lack of contrast in most of them.  The actual prints are much more clear.

Hope you like them! 
-Chris


----------



## ShutteredEye (Aug 14, 2005)

I like #2 and the last one.  And the vignetting in #4 is pretty cool.

Nicely done.


----------



## Alison (Aug 14, 2005)

Great job! These are wonderful and I'm sure he's going to love them.


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 14, 2005)

mountainlander said:
			
		

> I like #2 and the last one.  And the vignetting in #4 is pretty cool.
> 
> Nicely done.


Yeah, I love the vignetting in #4 also.  I'm not sure why it only did it on that photo though... Oh well, I like it anyhow... lol

Thanks Alison!


----------



## JonMikal (Aug 14, 2005)

i think #'s 2 & 4 are the best of the bunch. nice work Chris.


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 14, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> i think #'s 2 & 4 are the best of the bunch. nice work Chris.


Thanks JonMikal!
He's going to come over later this week and we will decide which one's we will enlarge and all that fun stuff...


----------



## thebeginning (Aug 14, 2005)

the first three are my faves. very smooth shots (if that makes sense?). i'm jealous that you have so many places around you to shoot! I bet i do somewhere around here, i'm just too lazy to look for them 

question. do you happen to know or remember any of the tech aspects of these? i'm assuming the majority (if not all) of them were taken with your 50 1.4.  I think that first shot was done wide open...hmm.  

 nice job, and congrats on your first big client (seems cool to say that, huh)!


----------



## CrazyAva (Aug 15, 2005)

#2 is my favorite.


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 15, 2005)

thebeginning said:
			
		

> question. do you happen to know or remember any of the tech aspects of these? i'm assuming the majority (if not all) of them were taken with your 50 1.4. I think that first shot was done wide open...hmm.




 The Color photos were from my Canon Rebel 2000 with the 50mm f/1.4 lens and Fuji Press 400 36 exp.
 The B&W photos were taken with my Canon TL QL -1968- with a Vivitar 28mm f/2.8 and Ilford XP2 Super 400 film.

It was pretty bright that day so I couldn't possibly take them at f/1.4 (with 400 speed film my camera couldn't go fast enough) the first one was around f/1.8 the others that were in the sun I kept the shutter speed around 1/350 
I don't really remember the specs... I don't usually keep track of them.
I just expose it how it needs to be from picture to picture.

Thanks for your comments though! sorry I couldn't remember the specs... lol

-Chris


----------



## danalec99 (Aug 15, 2005)

#2 is my favourite from the pack.


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 15, 2005)

Thanks Danalec!
I guess it's good that everyone has their favorites. That means none of them are super bad or way over-doing the others.


----------



## errant_star (Aug 15, 2005)

Hey littleman ... well done :thumbsup:

I think my preference is for #'s 3 and 4 :mrgreen:


----------



## thebeginning (Aug 15, 2005)

hah, it's ok man.  i never remember mine


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 16, 2005)

thanks y'all!


----------



## Slovensky (Aug 16, 2005)

Number 4 is a winner for me :mrgreen:


----------



## Nikon Fan (Aug 16, 2005)

Nice job Chris!!! I like all of them, you did a great job! I'm sure he'll love them!


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 17, 2005)

Thanks amanda!


----------



## ksmattfish (Aug 18, 2005)

Great job.  I like them all.


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 18, 2005)

Thanks Ksmattfish!


----------

